# Blizzard und das leidige Balancing-Problem in Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Blizzard und das leidige Balancing-Problem in Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

                    In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Mark über das verbesserungsfähige Balancing in Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls.

                    [SIZE=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/SIZE]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Blizzard und das leidige Balancing-Problem in Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. August 2014)

"...die Wünsche der Spieler beherzigen" 

Wie so oft wird das wohl nur ein frommer Wunsch bleiben.


----------



## plaGGy (30. August 2014)

So ca. alle großen Features in RoS und 2.1 sind Vorschläge der Comm gewesen.

Das man die Class Balance da nicht mit reinnimmt bzw nicht berücksichtigt ist mehr oder weniger klar. Das hat schon in WoW nicht wirklich funktioniert.
Außerdem kann man es dem Gamer nie recht machen.


----------



## Brehministrator (30. August 2014)

Meine Meinung dazu: Klar macht Blizzard nicht alles richtig, aber die Community macht es sich mit ihren (ohne Zweifel gut gemeinten) Vorschlägen leider zu einfach. Kein Community-Mitglied hat einen dermaßen umfassenden Überblick über alle Mechaniken im Spiel wie die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter, die da von früh bis abends beruflich dran sitzen. Die meisten der Community-Vorschläge würden zwar gewiss das eigentliche Balancing-Problem beheben oder lindern, dafür aber an ganz anderer stelle zwei oder drei neue Balancing-Probleme aufwerfen, die man aber nur nach langem Nachdenken erkennt. Außerdem sind viele solche Dinge auch Ansichtssache. Was der eine Teil der Community gerne hätte, lehnt ein anderer Teil der Community oft vehement ab.

Diese beiden Punkte dürften auch der Hauptgrund sein, wieso Blizzard selten Community-Vorschläge einfach direkt übernimmt. Denn eigentlich wäre das für die Blizz-Mitarbeiter ja optimal, wenn jemand anderes ihre Arbeit macht und sie nur noch die Ergebnisse einsammeln müssen  Aber wie gesagt: So einfach ist es leider nicht.

P.S.: Ich spiele sehr gerne Diablo 3 und finde das Balancing nicht direkt schlecht. Zugegebenermaßen habe ich noch nicht lange Mönch gespielt, aber die meisten der anderen Klassen gehen gut, finde ich.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (30. August 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass man mit einem Monk extrem lange braucht, bis man einigermaßen konkurrenzfähig ist, was den Schaden angeht. An sich ist das ja nicht schlecht, bloß nervt es dann, wenn ein WD mit 20 Spielstunden ankommt und dank Jade-Set Q5/6 platt macht.


----------



## Matze211 (30. August 2014)

Ich hab den Mönch 1200 Stunden gespielt und der ist annähernd so stark wie meine Dämonenjägerin mit der ich erst 70 Stunden habe. Kotzt mich an, weil der Mönch eigentlich geil ist. Aber ist viel zu schwach.


----------



## Reaper2507 (30. August 2014)

Geheule auf sehr hohem Niveau...

Tut mir leid soetwas auf der PC-Gameshardware zu posten als Redaktäur ist in meinen augen sehr peinlich.

Aussage:
Hätte man nur 5 Minuten verwendet zu recherchieren hätte der Redaktäur hier rausfinden können das es persönliches versagen als Mönch ist.

Beweis:
Es gibt bei Diablo eine Neue Season das heist jeder fängt bei 0 an. Wenn man nun hingeht und sich das Ranking anschaut stellt man fest das zum stand meines Postings mehr mönche einen Große Rift bestritten haben als Zauberer oder Hexendoktoren desweiteren haben die ersten ähnlich hohe Level erzielt. Einzig die Dämonenjääger können sich momentan etwas absetzen da diese aufgrund ihrer Spielweise momentan einen leichten vorteil haben..


Blizzard hat diesmal sehr gut gebalanced. Leider hat man momentan nur pro klasse 2-3 Spielweisen die effektif sind...
Man sieht dies auch daran, dass die Soloklassen im Ranking echt gut beisammen stehen..

Grade von einem Redaktör hätte ich es für möglich gehalten das man "recherchieren" kann bevor man wilde aussagen in den Raum feuert...


----------



## PCGH_Mark (30. August 2014)

Reaper2507 schrieb:


> Geheule auf sehr hohem Niveau...
> 
> Tut mir leid soetwas auf der PC-Gameshardware zu posten als Redaktäur ist in meinen augen sehr peinlich.
> 
> ...


In der Kolumne geht es ums End-Game, da interessiert es mich herzlich wenig, welche Klasse wie lange in der Season gespielt werden. Ich hab mit dem Monk 700+ Spielstunden plus einige auf dem PTR mit Patch 2.1.0 und schreibe hier nur von meiner Erfahrung


----------



## Reaper2507 (30. August 2014)

Endgame? bevor man postet könntest du wirklich recherchieren vergleich bitte mal die endgame Ladders und siehe da... alle um die 30 bis auf den DH der etwas weiter vorne liegt... sowohl im endgame als auch im season modus sehr gut gebalanced NACHWEISLICH.. wobei Kreuzritter das Schlußlicht ist...


----------



## Brehministrator (30. August 2014)

Reaper2507 schrieb:


> Endgame? bevor man postet könntest du wirklich recherchieren vergleich bitte mal die endgame Ladders und siehe da... alle um die 30 bis auf den DH der etwas weiter vorne liegt... sowohl im endgame als auch im season modus sehr gut gebalanced NACHWEISLICH.. wobei Kreuzritter das Schlußlicht ist...


 Richtig: Bevor man postet sollte man wirklich mal bissel recherchieren  Wenn man von Endgame spricht, meint man gewiss Torment 5 oder 6. Und in dieser Ladder-Saison (die seit gestern läuft) gibt es europaweit gerade mal ca. 30 Leute, die auf Torment 6 durch sind, siehe Ladder-Rangliste. Es gibt also in der Ladder über's Endgame noch gar keine repräsentativen Daten. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du unter Endgame verstehst, oder was du sonst meinst.

*P.S.:* Gerade heute neu hier anmelden und gleich in den ersten beiden Posts hier im Forum jemanden in diesem Ton anzumotzen, finde ich ziemlich daneben


----------



## Reaper2507 (30. August 2014)

Es gibt sowohl ladder als auch non ladder Bestenlisten beide´sagen das gleiche aus. Tut mir leid aber wenn jemand "offiziell" über blizzard schimpft und rumflennt das seine klasse so mies ist erwarte ich einfach etwas mehr gründe und beide Bestenlisten BEWEISEN das gegenteil...


----------



## PCGH_Mark (30. August 2014)

Davon abgesehen schneidet der Monk im Gesamtpaket >nachweislich< am schlechtesten ab: Bei diablo3ladder.com sind in den Top 200 immerhin acht Monks, ähnlich sieht es bei diabloprogress.com aus. Und nun spiele ich meinen Monk weiter. 

Edit: Dir ist bewusst, was eine Kolumne per Definition ist?


----------



## Veriquitas (30. August 2014)

Diablo ist kein Spiel in dem die Klassen balanced sein müssen siehe Diablo 2, die Leute glauben nur das es so ist, wem das nicht passt muss aufhören Diablo zu spielen. Wenn die Vorschläge der Community so gut wären, hätte man diese ins Spiel integriert. Warum bestimmte sachen nicht ins Spiel finden, kann unterschiedliche Gründe haben. Zum einen hat keiner die Möglichkeiten die Vorschläge aus der Community zu testen außer Blizzard selbst. Theorie klingt immer gut in der Praxis erweisen sich die Dinge aber oft anders. Die Designer bekommen die Dinge sicherlich mit und sehen auf Anhieb schon das bestimmte Dinge nicht funktionieren.

Hauptproblem ist weiterhin das viele garnicht wissen was Diablo für ein Spiel ist.


----------



## Reaper2507 (30. August 2014)

Die ladder vergleiche sind nicht die in game damit weder aktuell noch wirklich aussagekräftig. Mir ist schon klar was eine Kollumne ist aber wer sie reißerich verfasst sollte sich im klaren dessen sein das er genau so den ton zurück bekommt abgesehen davon kann man sich auch in einer kollumne etwas bloßstellen wenn man nicht korrekt recherchiert.. schau dir einfach die in game tabellen an...


----------



## Veriquitas (30. August 2014)

Die Ladder ist an sich eh nur nen notwendiges Übel und eine Notlösung, Blizzard will die Ladder garnicht aber sie müssen diese bringen [Fakt].


----------



## plaGGy (31. August 2014)

Ghostcrawler (einer der Lead Designer von WoW für Cata/MoP und Teile von WoD) hat letztens in einer art Ama gesagt, das sie damals recht viele Vorschläge der Comm zur Classbalance auf die internen Beta-Realms eingespielt hat und das einige davon gut waren und es live geschafft haben, aber der überwiegende Teil, der über +10% schaden/heilung + 5sec mehr Duration, hinausging und die Mechanik von Skills verändert hat absoluter Mist war und in keinster Weise funktioniert hat.

Das liegt zum größten Teil daran, das die Community sich meistens auf einen Skill konzentriert und jegliche Verbundwirkung außer Acht lässt.

Das mag nun in D3 nicht so schlimm sein, aber in WoW hat man durch Talente und Set-Boni mit einfachsten Änderungen teilweise komplette kranke Dinge erschaffen. Doch auch in D3 ist halt ne Komponente dabei.

Außerdem muss man immer aufpassen, wenn man obv. Vorschläge umsetzt, weil das dazu verleitet, das jeder der 5 Mrd. Exptern auf dieser Welt sich dazu ermunter fühlt, seine Meinung auch kundzutun.
Ich denke sie tun gut daran, wie auch in WoW nur auf eine kleine Masse and Core-Gamern zu hören.


----------



## Brehministrator (31. August 2014)

Ist doch prima, wenn ausnahmsweise mal eine großes Spiele-Studio auf die Fans hört  Ich find die Ladder prima. Macht gerade richtig Spaß, nochmal neu anzufangen.


----------



## Matze211 (31. August 2014)

Werde auch mit dem Mönch von vorn anfangen. Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, dass er ne kuule Sau ist, die vielleicht jetzt mehr Potenzial hat.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2014)

@ PCGH_Mark
In deinem Artikel hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen. 
*In der allwöchentlichen  Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in  der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert  sich Andreas über alte Hardwareschätze.
------------------------------------------------------
*@ Topic
Interessanter Post! Gerade erst gestern war ich (DH) mit Snipa und seinem Mönch Goblins jagen. Anfangs auf Q4, später auf Q5. 
Ich muss sagen das wir ziemlich gut zurecht gekommen sind. Wir haben beide wirklich nicht die Über-Chars wie so manch andere hier im Forum. *Hust Corn, Mirror Hust!* 
Aber es ging doch wirklich echt flott voran, und war auch nicht frustrierend. Von daher kann ich die Kritik nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Vieles ist klar vom Equipment abhängig. Es kann schon frustrierend sein, wenn man zwar einen Setgegenstand findet, aber die Affixe gelinde gesagt Müll sind. Aber damit muss man halt leben. Vllt. sieht der nächste Drop ja schon wieder besser aus.
Was für Reworks würdest du (Mark) denn vorschlagen? 



> Die Ladder ist an sich eh nur nen notwendiges Übel und eine  Notlösung, Blizzard will die Ladder garnicht aber sie müssen diese  bringen [Fakt].


Quelle?



> Hauptproblem ist weiterhin das viele garnicht wissen was Diablo für ein Spiel ist.


Was willst du uns damit sagen bzw. was ist deiner Meinung nach Diablo für ein Spiel? Ein Shooter?  
Diablo 3 ist ein Action-Rollenspiel (Hack & Slay). Nicht mehr, und nicht weniger. Diablo lebt halt von der Lootgier seiner Spieler. Und das funktioniert scheinbar ja ganz gut.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. September 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen bzw. was ist deiner Meinung nach Diablo für ein Spiel? Ein Shooter?
> Diablo 3 ist ein Action-Rollenspiel (Hack & Slay). Nicht mehr, und nicht weniger. Diablo lebt halt von der Lootgier seiner Spieler. Und das funktioniert scheinbar ja ganz gut.



Diablo 3 ist kein Spiel in dem die Klassen alle gleich balanced sind. Die Leute kugen sich Streams an von Leuten die das Spiel systematisch auseinandernehmen und effektive Farmethoden ausarbeiten und hohe Schadenspitzen erreichen. Und messen daran ihre Charaktere und verlangen von Blizzard damit das sich jede Klasse im gleichen Rahmen spielt. Warum tun die Leute das ? Schwanzvergleich und in Diablo interessierrt das nicht, es gibt in Diablo keine Profispieler ! Es geht darum in Diablo Charaktere zu erschaffen mit eigenartigen Spielweisen, darin liegt die Leistung. Der Loot ist nur Mittel zum Zweck, in erster Linie geht es in Diablo Charaktere zu erschaffen alles andere ist Zweitrangig. Balance kriegst du hin wenn alle Klassen gleich werden, ganz einfch. In Diablo 2 war der Paladin der effektivste Charakter zum farmen, da hat sich auch keiner beschwert. Das wird natürlich angefeuert durch die Ladder die totaler Unsinn ist, und nur ein notwendiges Übel. Genauso wie das Punkte verteilen, es ist Sinnlos. Das Spiel gibt nach dem Schema eh vor wie du diese verteilst.

In Diablo müssen die Skills überarbeitet werden, so dass mehr Skills Sinn machen. Außerdem muss es unterschiedlichere Mobs geben um unterschiedliche Spielweisen zu unterstützen. Diablo ist kein Spiel in dem man 
insgesammt effektiv spielt (weil das bedeutet man spielt den effektivsten Charakter) . Wer competition haben will soll Sc 2 spielen da macht Effektivität Sinn im Gesammten betrachtet. Diablo ist so ein Spiel nicht und wird auch nie sein, man hat in einigen Bereichen wieder zu viel auf die Spieler gehört.

Die Quelle muss ich raussuchen ist aber definitiv so wie ich das sage.

*Werden damit auch Ladder-Resets abgeschafft?*
  Blizzard ist kein Fan der Ladder-Resets. Die neuen Ladder Seasons  sind meistens nicht sehr spannend, da nur wenige Spieler Wert darauf  legen, den ersten Platz zu belegen und spätestens wenn die ersten  Spieler fertig sind, interessiert die Ladder sowieso niemanden mehr. Sie  glauben, bessere Möglichkeiten zu haben, eine stabile Wirtschaft zu  erhalten.


http://diablo3.ingame.de/486547/inf...sten-jay-wilson-interview-von-diablofans-com/


----------



## Clonemaster (3. September 2014)

Hmm hab schon länger nicht mehr auf pcgh geposted, aber eben extra angemeldet um Veriquitas recht zu geben.


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2014)

> Die Leute kugen sich Streams an von Leuten die das Spiel systematisch  auseinandernehmen und effektive Farmethoden ausarbeiten und hohe  Schadenspitzen erreichen. Und messen daran ihre Charaktere und verlangen  von Blizzard damit das sich jede Klasse im gleichen Rahmen spielt.  Warum tun die Leute das ?


Aber sicherlich nicht alle. Warum die Leute das tun, ist eigentlich logisch. Weil man immer versucht besser als die anderen zu sein. Das liegt in der Natur der Menschen. Aber es gibt durchaus noch Menschen die das Spiel zocken, weil es ihnen Spaß macht. 



> Es geht darum in Diablo Charaktere zu erschaffen mit eigenartigen  Spielweisen, darin liegt die Leistung. Der Loot ist nur Mittel zum  Zweck, in erster Linie geht es in Diablo Charaktere zu erschaffen alles  andere ist Zweitrangig.


Das eine ist dennoch vom anderen abhängig. Viele Spielweisen kommen durch diverse Gegenstände erst zu Stande. 



> Das wird natürlich angefeuert durch die Ladder die totaler Unsinn ist, und nur ein notwendiges Übel.


Die Ladder hat schon seine Vorteile. Immerhin kommen so neue legendäre Gegenstände ins Spiel. Niemand zwingt dich ja die Ladder zu spielen. Es ist ein Feature. Mehr nicht. 



> Die Quelle muss ich raussuchen ist aber definitiv so wie ich das sage.


Der Artikel ist von 2011.  Aber scheinbar sehen das die Fans wohl etwas anders. Sonst wäre ja wohl die Ladder nicht in Diablo III nachträglich eingebaut worden.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. September 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Aber sicherlich nicht alle. Warum die Leute das tun, ist eigentlich logisch. Weil man immer versucht besser als die anderen zu sein. Das liegt in der Natur der Menschen. Aber es gibt durchaus noch Menschen die das Spiel zocken, weil es ihnen Spaß macht.
> 
> Das eine ist dennoch vom anderen abhängig. Viele Spielweisen kommen durch diverse Gegenstände erst zu Stande.
> 
> ...



Nochmal Diablo ist kein Spiel welches auf Competition ausgelegt ist, wer das so sieht darf sich nicht beschweren.

Ja natürlich kommen die erst durch die Gegenstände zu Stande, ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage der Kern des Spiels liegt in der Charakterentwicklung.

Neue Legendäre Gegenstände können auch ins Spiel integriert werden ohne Ladder, das hat mit der Ladder nichts zu tun. Ich spiele kein Diablo 3 mehr, weil der Fokus einfach verschoben ist.

Der Artikel kann auch von 2005 sein das ändert aber nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage. Die Fans wollten auch Skillpunkte selber verteilen, was auch totaler Quatsch ist. Das Spiel gibt dir vor wie du diese verteilst, Blizzard weiß auch das es so ist. Da gibt es auch nichts dran zu rütteln, weil es so ist.

Diablo 3 ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Es ist ein Spiel welches aus unlogischen Kompromissen besteht...


----------



## kero81 (4. September 2014)

Ich muss jetzt mal was fragen. Ich bin keineswegs ein Hardcore Gamer in D3 (Mirror hatte mich mal als Sonntagsspieler bezeichnet, das passt soweit), aber ich bekomme ja schon einiges mit. Z.B dieser Gabynator (Gott, der Name) soll daoch da iwelche Exploits benutzt haben um so schnell Para 1000 zu werden. Welchen Sinn macht dann eine Ladder wenn sich User eh ihren Leiterplatz " durch Bugusing erschummeln"?!


----------



## Painkiller (4. September 2014)

> Nochmal Diablo ist kein Spiel welches auf Competition ausgelegt ist, wer das so sieht darf sich nicht beschweren.


Mir brauchst du das nicht sagen. Ich spiele es weil es mir Spaß macht.  



> Ja natürlich kommen die erst durch die Gegenstände zu Stande, ändert  aber trotzdem nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage *der Kern des  Spiels liegt in der Charakterentwicklung.*





> Die Fans wollten auch Skillpunkte selber verteilen, was auch totaler  Quatsch ist. Das Spiel gibt dir vor wie du diese verteilst, Blizzard  weiß auch das es so ist. Da gibt es auch nichts dran zu rütteln, weil es  so ist.


Merkst du den Widerspruch in dem ganzen? Zu einer Charakterentwicklung gehört meiner Meinung nach schon ein bisschen mehr als das Aussuchen von Fähigkeiten und deren Runen. Würde der Kern des Spiels wirklich rein auf der Charakterentwicklung liegen, dann hätten ein paar Dinge wirklich anders laufen müssen. 



> Neue Legendäre Gegenstände können auch ins Spiel integriert werden ohne Ladder, das hat mit der Ladder nichts zu tun.


Und du denkst das würde Blizzard ohne Ladder auch tun? Ich denke mal eher weniger. Man würde die neuen Items wahrscheinlich in ein zweites Add-On packen.
So spart man Zeit und (verdient) Geld. 



> Welchen Sinn macht dann eine Ladder wenn sich User eh ihren Leiterplatz " durch Bugusing erschummeln"?!


So gesehen gar keinen, aber



> Z.B dieser Gabynator (Gott, der Name) soll daoch da iwelche Exploits  benutzt haben um so schnell Para 1000 zu werden. Welchen Sinn macht dann  eine Ladder wenn sich User eh ihren Leiterplatz " durch Bugusing  erschummeln"?!


das ist wie in jedem anderen Spiel auch. In Battlefield 4, CoD etc etc gibt es so was auch. Von so was sollte man sich nicht runter ziehen lassen. 
Mal sehen wie lange solche Spieler noch spielen werden. 

Zitat Blizzard:


> “Wir möchten in Diablo III eine Umgebung schaffen, in der  alle Spieler das Spiel in einer vom Geist des „Fair Play“ geprägten  Atmosphäre genießen können. Aus diesem Grund beobachten wir das  Spielgeschehen sehr genau und halten unter anderem Ausschau nach  Aktivitäten, bei denen Fehler im Spiel („Bugs“) ausgenutzt werden. Mit  Hotfixes und Patches arbeiten wir daran, Diablo III so frei von Fehlern  wie möglich zu halten. In manchen Fällen werden aber Fehler auftreten,  und manche Spieler werden versuchen, diese aus verschiedenen Motiven zu  reproduzieren.
> Wir möchten euch an dieser Stelle daran erinnern, dass das Ausnutzen  von Fehlern im Spiel zum eigenen Vorteil als Ausnutzung („Exploit“)  gilt. Accounts, die nachweislich an unehrlichem Verhalten beteiligt sind  – wie zum Beispiel dem Ausnutzen eines Fehlers im Spiel – können nach  einer Untersuchung gemäß unserer Diablo III-Ausnutzungsbestimmungen sanktioniert werden.”​


----------



## Veriquitas (4. September 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Merkst du den Widerspruch in dem ganzen? Zu einer Charakterentwicklung gehört meiner Meinung nach schon ein bisschen mehr als das Aussuchen von Fähigkeiten und deren Runen. Würde der Kern des Spiels wirklich rein auf der Charakterentwicklung liegen, dann hätten ein paar Dinge wirklich anders laufen müssen.



Das ist kein Widerspruch du machst es dir jetzt einfach, Skillpunkte verteilen macht keinen Sinn aufgrund von Skalierungen. Das ist reine Logik, selbst in Diablo 2 könnte man das System so gestalten und es wäre das gleiche Spiel. Der Kern von Diablo liegt in der Charakterentwicklung das ist so Punkt fertig aus. In Diablo 2 hat das funktioniert mit den Talentbäumen, weil es das erste Spiel war welches sowas hatte. Es muss ein neues System her, ohne auf die Leute zu hören die garnicht wissen was Diablo ist.


----------



## Schrotti (4. September 2014)

Reaper2507 schrieb:


> Endgame? bevor man postet könntest du wirklich recherchieren vergleich bitte mal die endgame Ladders und siehe da... alle um die 30 bis auf den DH der etwas weiter vorne liegt... sowohl im endgame als auch im season modus sehr gut gebalanced NACHWEISLICH.. wobei Kreuzritter das Schlußlicht ist...


 
Was habt ihr bloß alle mit dem Kreuzritter?

Ich spiele den fast nur noch und selbst den komplett neuen Saisonalen habe ich gleich 2 Stufen schwerer angefangen weil er einfach mal fett Damage macht (und dabei gut blockt).


----------



## Painkiller (4. September 2014)

Mir sind nun mal Talent- und Attributspunkte zum selber verteilen lieber. Da können wir uns jetzt dran tot diskutieren. Die Meinungen gehen hier nun mal klar auseinander. 



> Es muss ein neues System her, ohne auf die Leute zu hören die garnicht wissen was Diablo ist.


Warum muss ein neues System her, wenn das alte doch ganz gut funktioniert hat? 
Was für ein System würde denn dir vorschweben?


----------



## Veriquitas (4. September 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Mir sind nun mal Talent- und Attributspunkte zum selber verteilen lieber. Da können wir uns jetzt dran tot diskutieren. Die Meinungen gehen hier nun mal klar auseinander.
> 
> 
> Warum muss ein neues System her, wenn das alte doch ganz gut funktioniert hat?
> Was für ein System würde denn dir vorschweben?


 
Da gibt es nichts zu Diskutieren weil du garnicht die Punkte selber verteilst sondern das Spiel dir vorgibt wie du diese verteilst. Ich weiß nicht warum die Leute immer an der Realität vorbeireden, es ist nicht so.

Da sagte ich ja bereits, die Skills müssen überarbeitet werden und mehr Monstertypen müssen her oder diese müssen unterschiedlicher sein.  So das verschiedene Spielweisen mehr gefördert werden. Außerdem wäre es ratsam wenn 
man die Verteilung seiner Skills festzetzen könnte für immer und dafür nen großen Vorteil erhält.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

> Da gibt es nichts zu Diskutieren weil du garnicht die Punkte selber  verteilst sondern das Spiel dir vorgibt wie du diese verteilst. Ich weiß  nicht warum die Leute immer an der Realität vorbeireden, es ist nicht  so.


Dann versuche ich es dir mal zu erklären, warum ich die Punkte gerne selber verteilen würde.  Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt bin ich ein Fun-Spieler. Mir macht das Monster kloppen einfach Spaß.

In Diablo 2 hatte ich eine 96er Paladin und mehrere Fun Charaktere wie zum Beispiel eine Bear-Melee mit Dual Dream. So was geht halt in Diablo 3 einfach nicht mehr. :/ Ich finde man ist durch die Fähigkeiten inkl. Runen und fehlende Punkteverteilung zu sehr eingeschränkt. 



> und mehr Monstertypen müssen her oder diese müssen unterschiedlicher sein.


Mhm, denkst du nicht das es reichen würde, wenn man die Untertypen aus Diablo 2 verstärkt mit einbauen würde? 



> Außerdem wäre es ratsam wenn
> man die Verteilung seiner Skills festzetzen könnte für immer und dafür nen großen Vorteil erhält.


Sehr interessante Idee!


----------



## Veriquitas (5. September 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich es dir mal zu erklären, warum ich die Punkte gerne selber verteilen würde.  Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt bin ich ein Fun-Spieler. Mir macht das Monster kloppen einfach Spaß.
> 
> In Diablo 2 hatte ich eine 96er Paladin und mehrere Fun Charaktere wie zum Beispiel eine Bear-Melee mit Dual Dream. So was geht halt in Diablo 3 einfach nicht mehr. :/ Ich finde man ist durch die Fähigkeiten inkl. Runen und fehlende Punkteverteilung zu sehr eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...



Oh mann, um das jetzt nochmal mit den Skillpunkten deutlich zu machen:

Fahigkeit x macht mit einem Skillpoint 20% Schaden. 

x=20%Schaden

Monster y hat 20HP

y=20hp

Du verteilst einen weiteren Punkt in Fähigkeit x und diese macht nun 40% mehr Schaden.

x=40% Schaden

Das Monster (oder die Monster allgemein) skaliert in der Zeit schon mit und bekommt 40HP.

y=40Hp

Das ist ne vereinfachte Darstellung aber wie du siehst ist Punkte verteilen reine Illusion. Das du verschiedene Builds in Diablo 2 spielen konntest hatte nichts mit der Punkteverteilung zu tun. Das ist reine skalierung, wie als wenn du die Musiklautstärke deiner Nachbarschaft anpasst. Es ging um die Skills an sich, da waren in Diablo 2 einfacher gestrickt. Weshalb es mehr Möglichkeiten gab....

Der Kosteneffizienz wegen könnte man auch Untertypen einbauen, die dann speziellere Fähigkeiten hätten die den Spieler im Gedächtnis bleiben.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

> Oh mann, um das jetzt nochmal mit den Skillpunkten deutlich zu machen:
> 
> Fahigkeit x macht mit einem Skillpoint 20% Schaden.
> 
> ...


Ist mir schon klar, das die Monster mit skalieren. 

Unabhängig vom Schaden:
Klar kann eine Bear Melee auch dicke Schaden machen, aber die Combo die dafür nötig ist, ist eben das Entscheidende. Und die fehlt eben wenn man die Punkte nicht frei verteilen kann. Eine Bear Melee würde in Diablo III dank der sich selbst verteilenden Punkte einfach nicht funktionieren, weil diese ganz anders geskillt (nicht nur Int) ist damit sie eben auch die Combo effektiv benutzen kann. Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Und das ist es eben was mich persönlich nervt. Diablo III bietet zwar auch Möglichkeiten, allerdings längst nicht so individuelle und umfangreiche. 



> Es ging um die Skills an sich, da waren in Diablo 2 einfacher gestrickt


Und dennoch konnte das ganze sehr komplex werden, wenn man sich damit auseinander gesetzt hat. 



> Der Kosteneffizienz wegen könnte man auch Untertypen einbauen, die dann  speziellere Fähigkeiten hätten die den Spieler im Gedächtnis bleiben.


Das wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. September 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Und dennoch konnte das ganze sehr komplex werden, wenn man sich damit auseinander gesetzt hat.



Dadurch war es komplexer... Wie gesagt ein gutes Beispiel für ein schlechtes Skillsystem hat zb. Path of Exile die haben Diablo 2 mit Final Fantasy 10 gekreutzt und nen stressigen Taltentbaum erschaffen. Der Grund dafür liegt nicht darin ein Komplexes Spiel zu schaffen sondern dem Spieler die Illusion zu geben das dieses Spiel ausgefeilter ist als andere Hack and Slays. Es wurde damit sogar im Trailer geworben, es ist ist die Aufgabe der Entwickler Illusion zu schafffen aber nicht diese Hinters Licht zu führen. Das ist ne reine Marketingmasche...


----------

